# wild leeks



## Farmingit (Apr 20, 2012)

I am looking for positive identification of wild leeks suposed to be found in New York area in this time of year. thanks.


----------



## deaconjim (Oct 31, 2005)

Wild leeks are also known as ramps.

Wild Leeks (Ramps) The Wild Food of the Month - April


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

Yup ------ that's the same thing we have here in Wisconsin.
Have been eating them for about 3 weeks now.

The "ramp season" will soon be done.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

They dry well and will add great flavor to beans this winter.


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

Got a big package of seedlings about this time last year from a friend on the Lac du Flambeau Reservation. Planted them in best conditions that I could offer them and they vanished within a couple weeks. All survived to come up this year but only with a single leaf. Next year will be when I should be able to find some bulbs.

Martin


----------

